# How to catch frogs



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I have someone getting my frogs.What's the best way to catch frogs in a large viv.When I open the top they scatter and hide.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Use a clear plastic tube. The can't see it coming, so they jump right into it when it touches them. You have to make sure they will actually jump into the tube, so put the tube right in front of there face and keep moving it closer to it's head until the frog jumps right into it.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I generally have to disassemble at least a significant portion of the viv to collect all the frogs, but that was for thumbs. Tincs and larger frogs you can coax to simply jump in a ff cup.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

I just went through this (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/93566-catching-particularly-shy-fast-frogs.html). 

For bold frogs, I just use a piece of acrylic tube or a deli cup and nudge them until they jump in. Easy as pie... 

Catching the more secretive frogs, however, requires patience and creativity! Try not to disturb them too much at one sitting, or they would go into hiding for days. The best way to catch my skittish frogs turned out to be a "trap." I'd set a container lid under their cocohut with a piece of banana to attract flies. I'd close the container over the cocohut when I saw a frog in there, and move the frog, container with lid attached, and coconut into the new container as one unit. Someone replying to that thread that I linked too also talks about a "bottle trap" that sounds promising but did not work for me.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I will try the container trick.I have a canopy on my viv and as soon as I open it they are gone into hideing.Trying to find 4 frogs in a 240 gallon viv isn't fun.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A clear "frog tube" works great for me. Much better than a deli cup. Plus you can get it into tighter spots.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I hold a deli cup with some sphagnum and coax them to jump in. They aren't very bright. The acrylic or plastic clear tube is great for the smaller frogs.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Frog tube works great with me! I have 2 different sizes so I can easily catch both larger and smaller frogs with ease!!!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I choose to remove frogs at night with a flashlight. I find where they like to sleep, hopefully a film can or bromeliad that is easily removed, and take it out.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any pics of these "frog tubes"? thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> any pics of these "frog tubes"? thanks


It's just a tube. Picture a paper towel tube, but clear.


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

i remeber seeing people using aquarium nets to catch them

how safe is that way?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

DutchScum said:


> i remeber seeing people using aquarium nets to catch them
> 
> how safe is that way?


I have used the brine shrimp nets wetted without issue. The fabric is very soft particulary when wet.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Can someone please make a video of this in action?
I think it would be pretty helpful!

Steve


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I have removed the two big stumps,the frogs would hide in them.Hopefully this help when time comes to catch them.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I have removed the two big stumps,the frogs would hide in them.Hopefully this help when time comes to catch them.


----------

